#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-04
<genii-around> GAAAAAAAAHHHH it's *SNOWING* again here
 * genii-around shakes a fist at the sky
<CoolWhip> sup canada?
<CoolWhip> i guess your all still sleeping...
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-05
<IdleOne> http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 No more ShipIt free cd's, LoCo's will still get cd's
<genii-around> That sucks :(
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-08
 * genii-around orders another Guinness and settle3s in
<genii-around> Darn netbook keyboard
<IdleOne> update your websites with the 11.04 count down banner http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<dscassel_> IdleOne: Ubuntu-ca.org updated automatically. :D
<genii-around> Is that narwhal on the right the official logo now? I was looking for one to put onto the CDs we burn at release party ( I have a LightScribe drive and linux driver )
<genii-around> dscassel:  Did you talk to the guy who makes the buttons? If you give me a price includes shipping I can send a money order to the Kwartzlab
<dscassel> I dont' think there's an "official" narwhal.
<dscassel> I have my own that I'm going to use for posters and CDs...
<dscassel> http://ubuntuone.com/p/ie0/ :D
<dscassel> But yeah, I talked to Ben.  He needed to order parts for buttons, but they should be in now.
<dscassel> I need to ping him again.  I'll be in the lab to make some next Tuesday.
<dscassel> (along with the IRC meeting)
<genii-around> Cool
<dscassel> I won't know how much shipping costs until I ship them, unfortunately. :)
<genii-around> I usually use https://wwwapps.ups.com/ctc/request to get a rough idea
<genii-around> My postal code is m5a 4k5
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-09
<becky> hi all, ubuntu on dell mini 10v....resolution used to be 1024x600 but something happened..now i get edid error and screen is 1024x768...no xorg.conf to edit in 10.10....any suggestions
<becky> hi all, ubuntu on dell mini 10v....resolution used to be 1024x600 but something happened..now i get edid error and screen is 1024x768...no xorg.conf to edit in 10.10....any suggestions
<bregma> becky, if you run "xrandr" on the command line, does it tell you 1024x600 is supported?
<dbb_> oh hi - I meant to find California!  but perhaps someone has an idea here...
<dbb_> I have a new Ubuntu 10.10, I ran a long install script that installed a lot of packages, the repo is Mverick, but, openjdk-6-jre-headless wont complete the postinstall.. it just hangs
<dbb_> if I kill dpkg, I cant install anything else until this is cleared up.. but running dpkg --configure -a just causes the jre postinstall to hang again
<dbb_> so - how to get out of the situation ?? :-/
<dbb_> I just delete /var/lib/jvm
<dbb_> at least it gets me out of that loop...
<IdleOne> dbb_: #ubuntu-california or #ubuntu-us-ca  either of those should work
<dbb_> hah!
<dbb_> hi IdleOne - my problems are universal
<dbb_> ;-)
<IdleOne> as for your support question I am not sure. perhaps try #ubuntu
<dbb_> oh gee
<dbb_> ant get anyone to bite eh?  well things are unstuck with dpkg now
<dbb_> I used the rip and slash methos and manually removed everything relatd to java, then purge purge
<dbb_> its moving along again
<IdleOne> glad you sorted it
<dbb_> thx
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-10
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
<dscassel> >_>
<staticsafe> dscassel: hai
<dscassel> Hi, staticsafe :)
<staticsafe> dead channel is dead :(
<dscassel> It comes and goes. :)
<dscassel> It's a lovely day outside!
<dscassel> Not that I've been outside much, but it still seems a waste to be goofing off on IRC.
<staticsafe> agreed
<staticsafe> i've been playing around with python all day
<dscassel> Awesome.
<dscassel> This is what I did this afternoon (aside from dishes, laundry, food, etc) http://ubuntuone.com/p/lzI/
<staticsafe> dscassel: ooh very nice
<staticsafe> and the QR code is a nice touch as well
<dscassel> Now I just have to get them up around town... :)
<staticsafe> dscassel: what software did you use to make it?
<dscassel> Inkscape.
<dscassel> Inkscape rules. :)
<staticsafe> dscassel: mind sharing the source file? I want to modify it for the toronto event :D
<dscassel> Sure. http://ubuntuone.com/p/lzJ/
<staticsafe> thanks :)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-02
<khoover> azend, mimcpher, you mean the -r flag in rdesktop wouldn't work?
<mimcpher> khoover: well, that's a specific, small set of devices
<mimcpher> khoover: vista/later allows arbitrary USB devices, and I mean rdesktop doesn't do that
<khoover> mimcpher, you mean i couldn't forward an iPod using the comport option?
<mimcpher> no
<mimcpher> comport is for serial ports
<mimcpher> which are not USB ports
<khoover> ...then what the hell is the serial in USB for?
<khoover> rhetorical question
<mimcpher> comport means RS232-type serial
<mimcpher> USB is serial :P
<mimcpher> Just too serial.
<khoover> :P
<Cait> heyy
<azend> The USB protocol is a bit intense :)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-04
<genii-around> Just posted the Toronto release party, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1659/detail/
 * genii-around sips
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-05
<dscassel> Ship-it CDs ordered. :D
<genii-around> Cool
<johanbr> oh, I thought I read somewhere ship-it was discontinued...
<dscassel> LoCo teams are the only ones who can get CDs.
<dscassel> (unless you go to UDS or something)
<dscassel> (or buy them, I guess)
<dscassel> And we're a LoCo team! Woo! So I can order them.
<dscassel> If you want to run an event (ubuntu hour, release party, whatever), I'll send you some.
<dscassel> Otherwise, I distribute them to places like Linuxcaffe in Toronto, hackerspaces or the University of Waterloo Computer Science Club (they're across the street from where I work, after all).
<mimcpher> and the CSC loves you for it :)
<johanbr> dscassel, ah I see... good work!
<johanbr> out of curiosity, how quickly do the CDs disappear?
<mimcpher> CSC gives out a few CDs a week
<mimcpher> more at the start of term when students want a linux install for some class
<dscassel> johanbr: I still have a few 11.10 CDs. Not many, but I've never actually managed to get rid of all of them in a cycle.
<dscassel> I suspect that will change in 12.04./
<dscassel> mimcpher: Yay!
<dscassel> BobJonkman probably has a few left too...
<willwh> wow
<willwh> hey guys
<willwh> I didn't know about xrdp, why didn't anyone tell me? :D
<willwh> work just got a WHOLE LOT easier \o/
<azend> what ever happened to Ubuntu dropping Xorg for wayland by 12.04?
<prenzip> Hey
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-06
<mimcpher> azend: Wayland is available in 12.04!  It's really not ready yet, though.
<mimcpher> I'm going to spend some of my free time this summer working on Wayland
<azend> Yeah I heard that
<azend> I'm just more surprise that there hasn't been more talk about it lately
<azend> <mimcpher> I'm going to spend some of my free time this summer working on Wayland
<azend> awesome
<johanbr> azend, I don't think Wayland is even close to being ready for replacing xorg
<azend> johanbr: I'm sure it isn't
<azend> that's why I haven't tested it out yet
<mimcpher> GTK3 stuff is starting to work on it.
<mimcpher> Get Firefox, a decent terminal emulator, and a PDF viewer? Then I'm 80% of the way ready to switch.
<trifolio6> hola
<DarwinSu1vivor> anyone know if they've changed their mind about supporting remote-x? That's a no-go feature requirement on my end.
<mimcpher> What do you mean by supporting remote-X?  They want some remote protocol, but it won't be X.
<mimcpher> Supporting X as a remote protocol would just be dumb.
<mimcpher> The whole point of the project is to kill X with fire: It makes a bad local display because of too many layers of indirection, and it makes a bad remote protocol because it's performance sucks.
<DarwinSu1vivor> mimcpher: if it's not compatible with X, it's going to take a LONG time to catch on, event if Canonical pushes it.
<mimcpher> DarwinSu1vivor: you can run X on top of wayland for compat purposes, locally.
<DarwinSu1vivor> The only workaround I've seen so far resembles RDP which is NOT a solution
<mimcpher> Remoteness hasn't been solved, but it's not at that stage.
<DarwinSu1vivor> at this point remote-x is a very well established standard. even the n810 can run apps from remote machines (though not in revers oddly enough)
<mimcpher> It can do VNC too!
<mimcpher> Arguably even better established.
<mimcpher> not that VNC is particularily good -- it's a pretty naive protocol.
<DarwinSu1vivor> vnc is not much better than rdp. I don't want to view the entire desktop to run 1 applications.
<DarwinSu1vivor> brb
<mimcpher> Well, vnc is worse than rdp in most ways :P
<mimcpher> Viewing the entire desktop versus individual apps is an orthogonal, implementation-dependent problem though.
<DarwinSurvivor> I *much* prefer individual apps over entire desktops. uses less bandwidth and allows me to use MY window manager :D
<mimcpher> Right, but that's completely seperate issue.  You can have a VNC client that only forwards 1 app
<mimcpher> Anyways, this is a silly theoretical argument since nobody's made a wayland remote server yet :P
<DarwinSurvivor> lol, very true
<DarwinSurvivor> and also one of the reasons I'm not holding my breath for it.
<DarwinSurvivor> :P
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-07
<prenzip> hi
<mimcpher> hi!
<prenzip> whatsup mimcpher
<prenzip> what part of canada are you mimcpher
<mimcpher> Ontario
<prenzip> I have some minerals from Ontario area
<prenzip> I collect these things from all over the world:)
<prenzip> Damn connection
<prenzip> Anyways , http://postimage.org/gallery/idu49t4/
<prenzip> Heres a portion of my collection
<prenzip> all of these are from Ontario area
<prenzip> mimcpher have you see any of these in your parts?
<mimcpher> What is the third one, labelled 123787?
<mimcpher> I have seen Zircon but not the others
<prenzip> thats Magnetite
<prenzip> from Hastings County
<mimcpher> my grandparents lived in that county for a long time
<prenzip> were they involved in mining?
<prenzip> That sample was found near Marmora
<mimcpher> Nope. Farmers.
<mimcpher> I do have a lot of friends involved with mining, though
<mimcpher> One is currently doing exploration drilling in Manitoba
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-08
<Jamesst20> Ho
<Jamesst20> Hi *
<mimcpher> Hello!
<Jamesst20> Hey how are you :)
<mimcpher> fantastic
<Jamesst20> awesome :)
<Jamesst20> I was wondering if I could get a Ubuntu disc :) ?
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-01
<charles1> I make my living full time running a computer store .. Ubuntu and Apple only ... no windows
<charles1> are there any others doing this???
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-04
<BobJonkman> Sneak peek at the first Canadian Raring Ringtail Ubuntu Release Party: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2325-raring-ringtail-release-party/
<BobJonkman> Here's hoping dscassel gets the OK from the Kwartzlab board to use their space. Otherwise we'll have to set up in the vacant lot across the street.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-05
<dscassel> Woo!
<azend> That email dscassel forwarded out about an hour ago is dreadful
<azend> It basically says, "We don't think our software releases are generally good enough for new users to be able to handle so please only give them LTSes"
<azend> Every LTS I've ever run has been buggier than a regular release
<bregma> well, one of the recent decisions that came out of UDS was that the non-LTS releases were not intended to be targeted for non-tech-savvy users
<bregma> most tech-savvy users who are willing to risk using an in-development (non-LTS) version should already know how to download and image and write it to a USB stick anyway
<azend> perhaps but then it follows the same logic as Arch Linux does
<azend> Plus, I thought one of the new things in the Ubuntu Development Cycle was a push to make each dev build stable
<azend> To shorten the span between builds and to perform continuous integration testing
<IdleOne> The non-lts version have always been a "test ground" for new tech
<IdleOne> maybe not officially, but that is how I have seen them.
<IdleOne> IMHO cutting cds/dvds for LoCo teams down to LTS only is a financial decision.
<IdleOne> same with the virtual UDS. To be honest I can't really blame Canonical but it does make me sad a little.
<azend> yeah that is very true
<azend> the cost of shipping those discs out must have been ridiculously expensive
<azend> I do miss the days of ship-it for everyone though
<azend> txwikinger2: nice job.
<bregma> the interval between dev builds is now on the order of 24 hours
<bregma> I don't think the cost of pressing and shipping DVDs was significant
<bregma> I think it's more likely this is a part of the conspiracy to switch to rolling releases
<dscassel> I'm not particularly upset to see the CDs go.
<dscassel> I still have a box of 12.10s I don't know what to do with.
<dscassel> And they cost me ~$25 in brokerage fees every six months.
<dscassel>  (admittedly better than the $40 it used to be)
<dscassel> And the most common response I get when handing out CDs is "who installs from CD anymore?"
<dscassel> followed closely by "Do you have 64bit?"
<dscassel> Which probably means I'm targetting the wrong people, but hey.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-06
<IdleOne> azend: I was 30 when i got my first discs and it was still fun :)
<azend> I actually don't remember when I first got my discs
<azend> The only way I can remember distro versions from back then is by their default wallpapers
<azend> I think I started in 6.04 or 6.10
<azend> I guess I was 12 at the time then
<azend> Got started using Ubuntu as a desktop and Mandriva as a server
<azend> Good times :)
<BobJonkman> azend: You still good for a release party?
<DarwinSurvivor> dscassel: I found a CD in a geocache once. Might be something to use them for :)
<azend> BobJonkman: so you're where the notification came from!
<azend> my client notified me but didn't tell me where it came from
<azend> A release date of April 25th huh?
<azend> I can host one a couple of days after
<azend> That way the ubuntu repos are being smashed less
<azend> it would be nice if I could get an apt-mirror up and running before hand though
#ubuntu-ca 2014-04-04
<BobJonkman2> Hi larryrusswurm!
#ubuntu-ca 2014-04-06
<KombuchaKip> Hey folks. After many years of people asking, I am attempting to implement this feature request for Simple Scan. Please show your support on the Launchpad page if you are affected by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/simple-scan/+bug/483391
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 483391 in Simple Scan "Extract text using optical character recognition (OCR)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<azend> KombuchaKip: woohoo
<KombuchaKip> azend: Thanks azend. Feel free to add a comment or any feedback on there if you have any.
#ubuntu-ca 2016-04-09
<aman2071> So I was wondering if someone could help me with a secondary monitor problem. When I plug in a second monitor to my laptop, my main display just flickers on and off and nothing is displayed on the 2nd monitor. I have a dedicated and a discrete graphics card in my system. I do have the nvidia display driver installed. Anybody got any tips on how to troubleshoot?
#ubuntu-ca 2016-04-10
<azend|vps> Check the cable?
#ubuntu-ca 2017-04-06
<frozenonline> good evening
<frozenonline> pretty quiet..
